# stay safe and healthy everyone



## Maryellen

Everyone please stay safe and healthy.
We are on a loose stay in from 8pm to 5am here in nj. most jobs are having employees work from home , some folks are getting laid off. Restaurants are now curbside or delivery only, no sitting at a place to eat .Everything is closing ,malls,gyms,theaters etc to try to stop this virus from spreading more but alot of people are blowing it off ... 

Those of us with health issues cant take chances.


----------



## robin416

Seeing pretty much the same thing here. They announced today no elective surgeries for the foreseeable future. We have our first case of the virus locally. Which is saying something since we're not as heavily populated as your state, ME. 

Have you got all the people needs and critter needs so you can stay close to home?


----------



## Sylie

Same here, everything is closing down except essential services, emergency rooms are open, most stores are on limited hours, schools are closed, bowling alley and movie theater are closed, gas stations are pay at the pump only. Our grocery store is only open from 8 a.m to 8 p.m. and the elderly and immune compromised are allowed to shop from 8 a.m. to 9 a.m. with no other shoppers allowed in. Wal mart is only open from 6 a.m. to 11 p.m. right now but there are rumors that will change to 6 a.m. to 8 p.m. in the near future. 
My parents live with us, they are eldery and immune compromised, I go to the store for them but use sanitizer between touching things and then I change clothes and shower before going into their room. They have a mini apartment that we built for them onto our house so no one goes in there without showering first and of course, changing clothes.


----------



## Maryellen

I have 4 months of cat food,3 months of dog food, 4 months cockatiel food, and 3 months of chicken and goat food. For us humans we are slowly filling our freezers and getting canned goods I have plenty of regular baby aspirin, cold meds. Flu meds, I bought a huge box of toilet paper from amazon last week that will last for a few months. 
Since I have asthma I'm going to self quarantine for 3 months as anyone with lung issues/diabetes/health/heart issues can be affected worse then healthy people. 

I am calling my dr tomorrow to get my inhaler prescription refilled so I will hopefully be able to have a few on hand for me.
I have lots of eggs too. Plus lots of soap and hand sanitizer, plus sanicide and other cleaners the CDC said would kill the virus. I'm using ozone, rubbing alcohol, soap.


----------



## robin416

Yep, you're ready. Since I hate grocery shopping I typically have a couple of months of food on hand. I did pick up extra chicken feed. I get my cat food from Chewy.


----------



## Sylie

I can't do any stocking up until payday, I am really worried about it but I just don't have the money. Payday is another week away yet. Any ideas if I can't get anything? I have LOTS of peas though! at least the ducks will be happy and fed hahahaha


----------



## robin416

Not being able to do big shopping for another week might just work out for you. All the panic buying should be over and the stores should be restocked. Just buy two of what you would normally buy one of.


----------



## robin416

So, there were some people talking about coffee recently. I order my beans from a company in the NE. I got an email from them last week alerting customers to them being cautious and that they could close if things kept escalating.

Yesterday I ordered another five pounds even though I've got about seven pounds in the freezer now. Turns out it's a good thing I did. As of today they will not be accepting any more orders because they're shutting down.


----------



## Maryellen

Finding toilet paper out here is impossible. I picked up 12 rolls of paper towels today. But toilet paper is not around anywhere. It's just insane


----------



## robin416

I've seen pics of people with vehicles full of toilet paper. That's just insane. Now stores are finally getting with the program and saying no more to the hoarding of products.


----------



## Sylie

So far none of the important businesses are closed completely but all of them have reduced hours and a lot of restrictions on what you can buy and how much of it. I was able to snag a 16 roll pack of toilet paper yesterday to share amongst the 6 of us, it's 1 ply  but better than newspaper or magazines. We are only allowed 1 roll of paper towels per household per day, we now have 4 rolls in the house. 
Tomorrow I am going to get chicken food and other animal food (cat dog dove fish etc) but I don't have the money to stock up, I'll just have to hope for the best. I am borrowing this money as it is.


----------



## robin416

I know with so many people in your house it's hard to have extra on hand. I hate grocery shopping so much I usually have more than a month of food in the freezer. Once I started that it was pretty easy to keep it topped off.


----------



## BantyChickMom

So far we don't have a confirmed case in my county. As of yesterday a couple surrounding counties reported their first cases so I'm expecting that here in the near future. 
It's the same thing here with the restaurants and retail stores, and they're finally putting limits on how much 1 person can buy of certain products. Schools are closed at least another 10 days, youngest dd's prom has been cancelled and I'm expecting the same for graduation unless there's a a major turnaround with this thing.


----------



## robin416

I went into the city today. Really didn't want to but the clouds of mosquitoes we've got going on right now is very concerning. So, I went to get a couple of bug zappers.

It was strange to see so much closed on a Saturday. There was a lot of traffic heading north, probably the spring breakers heading home since they couldn't go to the beaches.


----------



## Maryellen

Nj is on a stricter lockdown as of 9 pm tonight. With more testing comes more results of people having the virus.


----------



## robin416

I was surprised when I talked to the NJ podiatrist friend yesterday that their offices are still open. Maybe when I talk to him next week he'll say they shut them down.


----------



## Sylie

We don't have a confirmed case yet either, the nearest is an hour away so we've got a little time I hope lol. The extreme hoarding and overstockers are pretty much done now but Wal Mart has yet to get the shelves filled again, I'm sure it's a slow process with all of the stores needing restocked. We do find a few people here and there that are still hoard shopping but it's not nearly what it was a few days ago. Boy that was scary going to Wal Mart. You would get run over if you didn't keep moving. I had one particularily rude fella say "get out of the way, I need paper towels", I moved but looked at his cart and found he already had 2 8 roll packs in his cart (this was before the restrictions went into place)...omg man, what do you need so many paper towels for? Another woman was pushing a cart and dragging one along behind her, both full of stuff. It's ridiculous. Today, things were much more calm but I did run into one lady that was in the cat food isle stacking 24 pack cases of canned cat food in her cart one on top of the other, at the time I saw her, she already had 5 24 pks in her cart and was still picking more up. HOW MANY CATS DO YOU HAVE?! I know that I have more than my share of cats with 7 in the house (3 are my kids responsibility so I don't buy for them) but sheesh!


----------



## robin416

So, here it is. We have five in the hospital in the city south of me. What's concerning about that is the city isn't big by any stretch. We have the five in the hospital but have no idea who else has the virus because there are no tests. The only tests done are those showing symptoms. 

Oh and because I had to go down for rehab I decided to pick up more veggies (I was out) do you know there still isn't any toilet paper or antiseptic products? Good thing I keep both around just generally or I'd be up a creek.


----------



## Sylie

I'm kind of surprised that you can still go to rehab. Most of those non critical services are shut down here. You can't walk into the hospital through any door other than the ER and even then, someone is there to take your temperature and question you about why you are there. There is no physical therapy, no side clinics (vision, neurology except emergencies, etc) Nothing is open here and we don't even have a single case let alone a hospitalized one, anywhere in our county.


----------



## robin416

The rehab I go to isn't in the hospital. The rehab is doing the same thing but that's about useless. They are setting up a virtual visit for continuing rehab visits. Not sure I can do that because of my internet connection. 

Same thing, no one is allowed in the hospital. That should be interesting. I have an appointment for a mitral valve recheck next month.


----------



## Nm156

No TP in Michigan.3000 confirmed corona case.State is in shut down.


----------



## robin416

I saw the stats for MI this morning. Very concerning with those numbers. We still don't know how wide spread it is here since there are no tests.


----------



## robin416

Numbers continue to climb here. I have a doc run this am then I'm beating feet right back here to the house.

ME where are you? You started this topic, time to check in.


----------



## Maryellen

Sorry been crazy with work. We still cant get TP here. It's just ridiculous. So I figure with puppy training pads, towels, bedsheets I can cut them all up for TP if need be(and put in garbage not toilet)
Nj now has an insane amount of cases of people with the virus. We are still on self quarantine. I loaded both my handguns just in case . I am hoping it wont get to the point of burglaries. .
Since I'm not a people person the lockdown doesnt bother me, and I work from home anyway. I'm just hoping it all gets better soon.


----------



## Sylie

We have plenty of tp here and I noticed today that walmart has it in stock again, I guess the extreme hoarding is over now. At least for now, I'm sure there will be pockets of it again if this goes on long enough but for now, we have tp!


----------



## robin416

I get being busy, it's just that with things the way they are some of us go into mom mode when we don't hear anything.

I don't know about TP here since I haven't had to get any. I think it was last week that I did a run after rehab and there wasn't any TP or bread.


----------



## Maryellen

Aww thank you for worrying about me!
I also broke my toe lol. Dropped a printer on it lol.. its finally starting to heal a bit...
Work got insane, with everything going on so I was putting in extra hours too


----------



## robin416

Seeing the toe comment made my eyes go really wide. I know the pain so feel for you until it heals. 

I have allergies, I cough. Makes people all kinds of nervous.


----------



## BantyChickMom

Stay 6 posts away Robin


----------



## robin416

BantyChickMom said:


> Stay 6 posts away Robin


LOL


----------



## Sylie

That's funny Banty!


----------



## robin416

Don't feed her ego. She could keep us in stitches without thinking about it. 

There was toilet paper in the store yesterday. But there was very little meat. I didn't check bread, I needed some stuff for the birds and in the RX aisle and beat feet back out again.

More are wearing masks when out. Guess I'm going to start doing that too.


----------



## BantyChickMom

I haven't been going to the stores but I am still working ( by myself most of the time). Youngest dd has been wearing a mask for the last week when going out. She gets stuff for my mom, who is 72 and has diabetes and COPD.
We've been lucky not to have run out of anything, even with 6 people in the house.
When one of the kids does go out, I nag and nag and nag about wiping cart down, get in, get out, wipe your hands when leaving store, and wash them when you're back home.


----------



## robin416

The numbers in the city south of me keep going up but they still haven't had enough tests to test anyone except those showing signs of illness. 

I was released by the hand doc today so that is one trip removed from going down there, still doing rehab. Maybe. There was some sort of mandatory meeting early this morning that might change that too. I don't know yet what the meeting was about.


----------



## Sylie

We have had our first confirmed case in my County now. I consider it 1 and a half because we have the one case then there is this guy that lives in the county south of us that works here in my town that has been confirmed as well as his wife so he not only spread it around his county but in ours also.

Our stores are coming back little by little, We still have little to no tp but most everything else is doing okay. PEAS are back in stock!!! (Robin)


----------



## robin416

My county and two others around the city south of me show clear. That's only because we don't have tests. It's here, we just don't know where.

Peas, I know someone who's going to be happy peas are back.


----------



## Nm156

On March 10th we had 2 case,as of April 2nd we have over 10,000 with over 400 deaths.


----------



## robin416

At least they're testing there. I imagine our numbers would be similar if we had the tests.

We're showing just over 1300 state wide, you know that can't be right. The larger hospital in the city south of me only has a few hundred tests and is only testing those with symptoms.


----------



## Sylie

Peas peas peas, I have some very happy birds


----------



## robin416

Sylie since you posted about your first confirmed case we now have two in mine. 

I will be wearing a mask when I have to go out.


----------



## BantyChickMom

We now have 10 confirmed cases.


----------



## robin416

I've known for almost a week there was a positive on a resident in the nursing home in my town. They tested the resident on Monday, did not get results until Friday. They tested one other person.

It's a nursing home, a closed environment and they've done only two tests? That's insane. All you have to do is read what happened in the nursing homes in WA State to know that two tests is not going to do anything.


----------



## Sylie

It appears that we have 3 cases now as of today in my county.


----------



## robin416

OK, so I'm going to be wearing a mask when I go out again. I'm going to feel stupid but I'm not waiting on them to get enough tests done to find out how bad this thing is.


----------



## Sylie

Good Idea! I am making some cloth ones with a sort of "filter" inside for my son (works at WalMart) and my husband (works in a factory with less than stellar health and safety precautions) and myself when I go to my parents room to take care of them or drop off their shopping. (which gets sanitized before it goes out there) The masks that I am making will be washable and the filters replaceable. I am still deciding on the appropriate filter material, I am thinking about buying a replacement filter for my air cleaner, it's one of those that cleans virus's from the air as well as cat dander, smoke, allergens etc etc, the expensive ones. I'll take it apart and see if I can use the filter inside the mask somehow. I won't know until I can get one to take apart but that's my idea anyway.


----------



## robin416

That's a thought on the filter. Now you've got me thinking. As long as it doesn't make too hard to inhale or exhale it might be doable.


----------



## Sylie

Right, that would be something that I would check out, if someone with no breathing difficulties can breath through it normally and then if someone with some breathing difficulties can breath through it. 
When I take the filter apart I'll see if it's one big piece of filter fan folded to fit in the plastic case or if it's a bunch of pieces cut into slices or whatever and see what I can do with it.


----------



## darui

yep stay safe guys


----------



## Maryellen

Nj now on another 30 day lockdown. Alot of people are beyond pissed that the beaches won't be open... and so it continues.... me, I dont care. I'm not a fan of most people to begin with, so this social isolation isnt affecting me. .


----------



## robin416

I'm glad you found a few minutes to stop in. Are you still covered up or has things calmed down a bit for you? 

My friend up your way said their office is opening the middle of the month. So, they must be relaxing some things.


----------



## Slippy

I hope all of you that were caught off guard have learned something from this COVID19 thing.

Buy an extra "whatever" every week or so. Buy an extra case of TP, an extra case of beans, and extra box of ammo, an extra bit of feed, an extra bottle of meds, Vit C, box of 3" Screws, whatever...etc etc etc.

Start now and don't be caught off guard the next time their is a shortage, or a snow storm, or a hurricane or a pandemic or whatever.

Y'all have seen the madness at the stores, the idiocrazy that ensued. Don't let that happen again...Be PREPARED!


----------



## Maryellen

We are now partially open. Still have to wear masks in stores. It's going to be a slow process for sure. 
Alot of people cant handle the situation and are rude , disrespectful and downright babies. Its really pathetic


----------



## robin416

I'm not seeing it here but I am seeing fewer and fewer wearing masks even though our numbers are going up.


----------



## Sylie

About 5% of our town wears masks anymore even though our numbers are going up. Social distancing? no one knows what that is even when you put marks on the floor telling them where to stand! it's so irritating. lol Sorry


----------



## Maryellen

Here in nj its mandatory when you go to any store. 
I've seen older people wear masks under their nose...... so wrong


----------



## robin416

Just wait, when it gets good and hot up there and the humidity climbs. The mask is miserable. Used to be you rushed in the store just for the AC now it's because you're going to suffocate in the mask in the heat. 

I've seen folks who should know better doing the same thing. That's OK, at least their droplets are still in their masks and not hanging in the air waiting on some fool without one.


----------



## Sylie

Most people around here refuse to wear a mask and of those that do wear them, 80% wear them under their noses too, it's not doing any good at all, the reason that they shove a giant Q tip up your nose when they test for corona is because it LIVES IN YOUR NOSE until it replicates and spreads to other portions of your respiratory system, by not wearing the mask over your mouth and nose, you might as well not wear it at all. If they sneeze, they have spread the virus because the mask is not covering their nose. When you cough and talk, SOME air comes out of your nose even though the majority of the air is coming from your mouth in those cases but it still exits your nose at the same time because those passages are all connected.


----------



## Thomas Lippert

As an "essential" worker the only thing I miss is the lack of traffic with the non essentials gone. I do plumbing and hvac and the driving was heavenly till a week ago.


----------



## robin416

You're right, some of the traffic has been surreal. I had to go into the city on Saturday. I hated going into the city on the weekends but this one Saturday there were empty parking lots. No backups at the lights. 

It's pretty much gone now. But our daily numbers have doubled since that change too.


----------



## Maryellen

How is everyone? I couldn't get on the forum for a while it kept errors


----------



## robin416

Look for a PM. 

Watching the numbers down here rise everyday. 

What's going on in your world?


----------



## Maryellen

I couldn't even pm anyone 
Things are ok here. We are 1 of 2 other states that are doing really good keeping the numbers down so far.

How are you?


----------



## robin416

Bored. LOL I don't go out much normally but this whole thing has me staying much closer to home.

Having my second cataract surgery on Wed so there's that bit of breaking up the monotony.

We're back to mandatory masks to try to slow the climbing numbers. Are masks still required for you all?


----------



## Maryellen

Masks are still required here. It's no big deal to me, when I go into a store I mask up and when I'm back out i take the mask off


----------



## robin416

And that is why your numbers didn't zoom up like they did here. Even when they lifted the mask requirement I still wore mine. There were times I went into a store and I'd be the only one wearing one.


----------



## Sylie

Our numbers are technically stable right now, but I watch several counties here because we frequent them and the numbers are still going up in those counties. 
I wear a mask every time I go out anywhere, even going for a walk around the neighborhood.


----------



## robin416

I just read one where there was a party with several hundred people at an AirBnB in N.J. It didn't go over well with AirBnB or the cops.


----------



## Sylie

Stupid people, arrogant, stupid, uncaring, selfish idiots. Makes me so angry. *childish, sing songy voice* "my fun is more important than your family's health" ugh


----------



## robin416

You got it.


----------



## DuckRunner

Maryellen said:


> How is everyone? I couldn't get on the forum for a while it kept errors


a lil off topic but you have the same name as Maryellen from the Waltons lol


----------



## Maryellen

Yeah lol but I spell it different hahaha


----------



## Maryellen

Yep and a bunch of lifeguards went tona party and got sick to .. now our numbers are creeping up again


----------



## robin416

Is that how they got it? I didn't stop to read the article so until now I had no clue why a bunch of lifeguards would have the virus.


----------



## Maryellen

Yep...


----------



## Slippy

I don't get near people, haven't in a long time. I also don't touch a lot of things when I am out. Having said that I rarely wear a mask but I keep my hands clean and sterile regularly. 

Living out in the country has its advantages and when I go to the store, I'm extremely careful not to get near or touch anyone.

Living a self sufficient lifestyle has its advantages as does Amazon delivery!

Good luck to all!


----------



## robin416

I wear mine when I'm out. I even wore it during cataract surgery today. 

I have a leaky heart valve, if I get this virus I can kiss this world goodbye and I'm not ready to do that yet.


----------



## Thomas Lippert

robin416 said:


> I wear mine when I'm out. I even wore it during cataract surgery today.
> 
> I have a leaky heart valve, if I get this virus I can kiss this world goodbye and I'm not ready to do that yet.


Meh the chances of you getting anything is going to be the flu. The CDC says 9 to 45 million in the US gets the flu annually. Much higher than the covid hype.


----------



## RitaS

Ohio has just resumed surgeries & schools opens next month (that’s the plan). Cases are rising here in certain counties & nursing homes still don’t allow visitors as most facilities have been hit hard with the virus.
The food & toilet paper shortages went thru here too but as elsewhere there’s limits to what you can buy. It’s very hard to find anything like Lysol spray.
Masks were mandated but some still are out & about without them. Nobody to make them wear one & certain businesses say they won’t wear or make their customers wear a mask.


----------



## robin416

Luckily, I've been able to have my cataract surgery done. It's pretty convoluted in the process. Restrictions on coming into the building and wearing the mask even during surgery is weird.


----------



## Slippy

Learned something new the other day. Saturday I had been working out on my property and had my Ruger GP100 .357 magnum revolver filled with snake shot. I had shot 1 rattler the Friday nite and saw another Thursday slither away so I figured I'd keep my gun handy.

Anyway I finished working and decided it would be a nice afternoon to have a few cold beers so I head to the Piggly Wiggly to pick up a 6 pack. Walk in, no mask and my revolver still in my shoulder rig. No big deal, most are used to it where I live but as I checked out the checkout girl says to me; Its OK not to wear a mask if your carrying a gun. You're good!

Evidently there is an old law about masks and open carry of firearms in my state!


----------



## Sylie

hmm, interesting!


----------



## robin416

Huh, so if I clipped mine to my waist I wouldn't have to wear a mask? (since we live in the same state)

But I would anyway. Leaky heart valve and all that means getting the virus would be no walk in the park for me.


----------



## Thomas Lippert

Slippy said:


> Learned something new the other day. Saturday I had been working out on my property and had my Ruger GP100 .357 magnum revolver filled with snake shot. I had shot 1 rattler the Friday nite and saw another Thursday slither away so I figured I'd keep my gun handy.
> 
> Anyway I finished working and decided it would be a nice afternoon to have a few cold beers so I head to the Piggly Wiggly to pick up a 6 pack. Walk in, no mask and my revolver still in my shoulder rig. No big deal, most are used to it where I live but as I checked out the checkout girl says to me; Its OK not to wear a mask if your carrying a gun. You're good!
> 
> Evidently there is an old law about masks and open carry of firearms in my state!


I was just joking with me wife. Only in 2020 is it ok to walk into a bank or store carrying and wearing a mask.


----------



## Maryellen

Robin screw what anyone else says and please wear your mask to protect yourself. I wear mine when I go to the stores and drs as I have a compromised immune system as does my husband


----------



## Thomas Lippert

Hate to break it to you most masks are not even mere8 standards. It's pretty much virtue signaling. You need a merv 13 at least as a minimum. Even that's a 75% screening rate. Science...
..


----------



## Maryellen

That's ok. I'd rather wear my N95 mask and stay away from people and have a better chance then not wear a mask and be dead... and I'd rather wear my mask in case I'm asymptomatic.. I dont want to infect anyone if I did have it and not know it. I'm not selfish like others who dont wear masks. I care about other people whether I know them or not. Hopefully the people who dont wear the masks dont get covid and infect their loved ones and their loved ones die. covid is not the same as the flu.


----------



## robin416

Maryellen said:


> Robin screw what anyone else says and please wear your mask to protect yourself. I wear mine when I go to the stores and drs as I have a compromised immune system as does my husband


Oh, I do. I don't care what anyone else thinks. But masks are now mandated here again so those without are few and far between. Most business' have gotten serious about not letting anyone without a mask in the stores.


----------



## Thomas Lippert

So you're cool with a simple at minimum 25% failure rate of a microbe they still fail to understand how its really transmitted?


----------



## robin416

Thomas Lippert said:


> So you're cool with a simple at minimum 25% failure rate of a microbe they still fail to understand how its really transmitted?


What are you talking about?


----------



## Thomas Lippert

Since the n95 masks fall below a merv 13 rating they have a 75% catch rate they fail 25% of the time. That's a lab measured standard. As well as a field uninspected standard.


----------



## robin416

And your point is what?


----------



## Thomas Lippert

robin416 said:


> And your point is what?


The mask thing is just a societal placebo. Social distancing is what works.


----------



## robin416

Uh huh, that's why the numbers here skyrocketed when the mask mandate expired, the masks were ineffective.


----------



## Thomas Lippert

robin416 said:


> Uh huh, that's why the numbers here skyrocketed when the mask mandate expired, the masks were ineffective.


Well since I work in air quality as well as air movement. I beg to differ. Perhaps it isn't the mask but a relaxing of personal space requirements?


----------



## robin416

I didn't witness that difference between masks and no masks while I was out. I saw people with masks as close to each other as the time there were no masks.


----------



## Maryellen

Masks do help. better then social distancing. And yes I'd rather wear a mask in a store AND stay away from people in the store since most Americans are selfish assholes and dont care about anyone but themselves. Whether it's my N95 mask or my other masks with filters I'll wear them. Not only to protect others if I'm a carrier but to protect myself and my family as well. It's not hurting me or anyone else to wear a mask in a store and social distance,so I'll do it since I'm not a selfish person...


----------



## Slippy

I dearly want most people safe and happy. Wear a mask if you feel better doing it. Don't if you do not.

But regardless, COVID or no COVID, I appreciate most people staying away from me! 

Be safe all and enjoy your life, freedoms and liberty! God Bless!


----------

